# My boys first fish!



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

My boy is visiting with my in-laws and my father-in-law took him fishing at Gigliotti Pond yesterday. Well he caught his first two fish in 20 minutes. He is a little under 3 years old and can't quit talking about it. He keeps telling everyone, "I killed a fish!" I don't know why he is saying he killed a fish instead of caught a fish, but it is cute none the less. I think he may be hooked!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice. 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I love it! And the fish was almost as big as him. You better start saving for his first rod/reel/tacklebox and gear! He is hooked.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a great picture of the little fish killer!!

I think he is now hooked for life. 8)


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job good.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great work! Dads like you are what got most of us into the outdoors!

8)


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

InvaderZim said:


> Great work! Dads like you are what got most of us into the outdoors!
> 
> 8)


Really? I would never of guessed!


----------

